# Twenty Pounds!



## stonebriar (Nov 18, 2010)

Just completed smoking 20 pounds of Extra Sharp Cheddar Special Reserve! Should be good in about two weeks...


----------



## dale5351 (Nov 18, 2010)

Now THAT'S a lot of cheese!  Do you have lots of friends and family, or are you stocking up for the winter:-}}

What was your smoke method?

Pictures?


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 18, 2010)

Now that is alot of cheese. Ibet that there is going to be some happy friends of your come this holiday season.


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 18, 2010)

Man that is one large batch.  I had to go and check your profile to see if you moved to Wisconson


----------



## stonebriar (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks. Pretty simple really. A cold front came through yesterday and assisted in my "low and slow" method. Never using any fuel source other than hardwoods, I started the heat source with pecan kindling and moved to pecan chunks, progressing to a combination of apple, cherry, and a touch of hickory. Temps never exceeded 85 degrees. Smoke time was 4 hours.

All 20 pounds are sealed in small blocks. It took an entire roll of Food Saver material just to finish the project! Should be ready by 1 December. I will give most away over the Thanksgiving Holiday...

Here is a sample pic:


----------



## dirt guy (Nov 18, 2010)

Now that is alot of cheese. Ibet that there is going to be some happy friends of your come this holiday season.

Yep, Mark!

One of those bricks is MINE--ALL MINE!!!!


----------



## fourthwind (Nov 19, 2010)

Dang that looks good.  Love extra sharp cheese!


----------



## brdprey (Nov 19, 2010)

wow . ok question wouldnt you get better penetration of smoke if you broke em down to 1lb bricks? ive been reading the cold  smoking

im droping hints to the wife that i need an amazing smoker pan so i can do this.


----------



## dale5351 (Nov 19, 2010)

Just let her watch the video that someone has a link to here.  I showed that to my wife and she said "get that, NOW".


----------



## stonebriar (Nov 19, 2010)

BrdPrey -

Each 2 lb Baby Loaf was cut into thirds allowing ample penetration, i.e. each brick yielded three blocks of smoked cheese.


----------



## meateater (Nov 19, 2010)

Oh that's gonna be good.


----------



## stonebriar (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks! We'll let you know...

HAPPY THANKSGIVING!


----------

